
List of all Google Code Labs - iamwil
http://code.google.com/labs/
======
etm117
I am very interested in the Google Cloud print one. I love the ability to have
printers all work with my phone, laptop, ipad whatever around my house without
having to have a networked printer setup and the correct drivers, etc.

------
mikeknoop
Surprise to me: reCAPTCHA is still a labs product?

~~~
alexandros
Android was also a Labs project it seems. Perhaps Labs is a method for Google
to assimilate its purchases?

------
drivebyacct2
I'd love to see a Google Voice API lab. I'm tired of the Android App not
working for crap. Depending on how you left the application when it paused,
you get dropped in some seemingly random activity, where the back button
usually won't take you back to inbox but rather takes you backwards in the
conversation (literally starts erasing the last sent/received messages), or
just takes you back to the home screen.

Google should be embarrassed that the app for their own product is so
miserably bad. It's not even fixed in the latest version that was leaked from
the G2 rom.

